# Cheap ammo



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

If you're looking for ammo, Cabelas is currently having a sale on Federal Premium Power Shok, it's cheap ammo, I know, but you can buy a lot of it. They have 223, 308 to name a few and there's a $10 mail-in rebate on top of the sale.

I purchased 100 rounds of .270
Win for $80

https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/federal-power-shok-centerfire-rifle-ammo


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just reloaded 50 rounds of Nosler Accubonds in 308 for about $42. One box in the store for Hornady 150gr. Accubond is about $45. 


I purchased four boxes of the Rem corelock and used that to "burn the barrel" in the new rifle.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> I just reloaded 50 rounds of Nosler Accubonds in 308 for about $42. One box in the store for Hornady 150gr. Accubond is about $45.
> 
> I purchased four boxes of the Rem corelock and used that to "burn the barrel" in the new rifle.


I need to get into reloading, I feel like it's the one thing I'm missing


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Ray said:


> I need to get into reloading, I feel like it's the one thing I'm missing


Same here except I have no clue where to start and what to buy. Plus I have too many other projects going on like building my ISR 300blk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One big advantage with reloading is that if you have a rifle that likes premium ammo like a couple of mine do you can reload them for around a dollar a round instead of buying the ammo off the shelf for $5 a round. 

That along with finding a load that your rifle likes to shoot and not having to worry if the store down on the corner will have any ammo that your rifle likes. 

However if you don't purchase supplies in bulk or when they are on the shelves you will find that like loaded ammo reloading supplies disappear at times like now. Right now trying to find reloading supplies is like trying to find that needle in the haystack. 

I try and have at least a 3 years supply of powder, primers, and bullets just for times like these. Then if a Democrat goes into the White House supplies drop even further into the hole. 

As for what you need, there are kits on the market that have 99% of what you need to start loading rounds up. That is the way most of us have gotten started. Then as time progresses you pick up other items that make the process easier and quicker. 

Also don't expect to save much money by reloading. You will find that you shoot more if you have the ammo which cost you more by having to purchase more components.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> One big advantage with reloading is that if you have a rifle that likes premium ammo like a couple of mine do you can reload them for around a dollar a round instead of buying the ammo off the shelf for $5 a round.
> 
> That along with finding a load that your rifle likes to shoot and not having to worry if the store down on the corner will have any ammo that your rifle likes.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I need, something to where all I have to buy is the components for the reload and a die here and there.

I've heard primers have almost tripled in price, if you can even find them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you have a good factory round that works well for you, I wouldnt bother reloading. Reloading is handy during ammo shortages of course. But its expensive to get into vs what you get out. It is unlikely you will hit a home run on a load right out of the gate, which means alot of test loads and alot of bench time.

I originally got into it when components were dirt cheap and I thought the mechanics of it was pretty cool. I was reloading 22-250 for a very long time before I ever started any other calibers. 

I stopped for quite a few years, but then picked it back up when I bought a 7STW as I couldnt get alot of premium bullets options in factory ammunition. I picked up other dies over time cheaply.

Now, I'm not reloading too often. I do big runs that last me years. I load up a hundred 243 w/ Nosler Partitions for my wife (who on average uses 1 or two per year hunting), a few hundred 7mm08 w/ Accubonds for my son... The biggest batches I do are 40S&W, 380ACP and 5.56 ... lots of 556 lol.

Oddly, I havent fired a gun since the muzzleloader hunt last year... thats kindof depressing.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> If you have a good factory round that works well for you, I wouldnt bother reloading. Reloading is handy during ammo shortages of course. But its expensive to get into vs what you get out. It is unlikely you will hit a home run on a load right out of the gate, which means alot of test loads and alot of bench time.
> 
> Oddly, I havent fired a gun since the muzzleloader hunt last year... thats kindof depressing.
> 
> -DallanC


This is one reason that I like reloading. My .340 Weatherby loves to shoot Weatherby ammo loaded by Barnes with the 225 gr TTSX bullets. To purchase this ammo I am looking at aournd $125+ the last time that I looked. I can load a duplicate round for a little over a dollar a round. That right there pays for a reloading kit in a very short time.

On not shooting a gun since the last muzzle loader hunt, don't feel lonely. I have managed to go through around a thousand 22lr but that is about it. I don't even have to bother to load any rounds up which is depressing since that I what I usually do during the winter when just sitting around.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ray said:


> I need to get into reloading, I feel like it's the one thing I'm missing


If you were to go out and buy all the "stuff" to get started, I don't think you'd see any money saving for about five years, And that's if your shooting a lot.

I've been at it for about 40 years and I have accumulated a lot of crap. I like to do it because I enjoy it and love working up loads for the different calibers I have. I spent two years working on a load for one rifle. That got expensive after figuring out what didn't work. It feels great when you work a load that all shots are touching downrange at 100 and 300 yards. That's when reloading pays off for me.


----------



## AliciaReyes (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes I found sale from Cabelas at here: https://www.bulkcheapammo.com/retailers/cabelas


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You all wouldnt believe how much $$$ I wasted trying to get Barnes Bullets to shoot decent in my 7STW. I *really* wanted that to work.... /sigh. I tried 8 different powders, boxes upon boxes of different XBullets.... oh they were fast... some BLISTERINGLY fast (I was 3660fps with 140 XLCs lol). You could have loaded them backwards and probably got better accuracy. I tried low book, high book... everything in between, off the lands, on the lands... lots of different primers. NADA. Crap-o-rola.


The most frustrating thing was Remington greenbox "generic" ammo would shoot .75" ... every time. I always used a 3 round group to verify the gun was not the issue. XLCs... 3-4" on average. 5-6" on worst case. Had one load do 2.79".


Finally said screw it, tried 160gr accubonds and they went 1.4" @3200fps... yelled "HALLELUJAH" and called it good enough. Loaded up 4 boxes and I've shot exactly 6 rounds since then (they murder cow elk very very good).


What I'm saying is, do NOT get into reloading to try and save money. If you want to "ease into it", find a friend with a press (and preferably one with dies for your caliber), then buy some powder and bullets and see how it works out.



-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The best bullet IMO for a 7mm is 160gr. or heavier. I was a Dip $hit and purchased a 7mm years ago (80's) and after shooting/hunting with it for two years I couldn't sell it fast enough. Personal preference I'm sure on calibers, but there isn't any room in my safe for that caliber.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The Barnes XLC's were not that good of a bullet. It is my understanding and I could be wrong but they supposedly put the coating onto a standard X bullet without regard to bullet diameter. 

I did get them to shoot fantastic out of my .340 Weatherby. Those 185 grain XLC would get to the target way before you even pulled the trigger. But since Barnes discontinued them I went with another bullet. 

I sold 200 of them to a friend and he loves them. 

But it is like is said about bullet/powder combinations. You have to find the one that works in your rifle. What works in mine might not work in yours.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Do you guys use once shot casings? What I have is below, it’s not a lot.


.270 win - 103
243 win - 18
6.5 grendel - 31
8mm Mauser - 12
30-06 - 12
9mm -121


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's how I get a lot of my cases. If I run low I'll purchase them.

About all you have to really get reloading is the 270 and 9mm. 

I usually sit down and load up 200 rounds at a time.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

taxidermist said:


> The best bullet IMO for a 7mm is 160gr. or heavier. I was a Dip $hit and purchased a 7mm years ago (80's) and after shooting/hunting with it for two years I couldn't sell it fast enough. Personal preference I'm sure on calibers, but there isn't any room in my safe for that caliber.


I thought I liked you :shock: kidding of course


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought I liked you :shock: 


LOL. No hard feelings please! I killed two Elk and a deer with that rifle, but just didn't like it for some strange reason. I gave it to my Dad along with a couple box's of reloads. A week later he gave it back to me and said "You can keep that kicking SOB". So maybe that's why I'm not fond of the 7mm? I don't know.... My Brother shot a 7mmSTW and loved it. That was in 1987 and that's when I turned to a 300Weatherby Mark 5. It's a "safe princess" now and comes out to only get a message now and again. 


So please don't "hate" me for hammering on the 7mag. It's a proven caliber and is popular as all get out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My 7STW has half the kick of my wifes Rem700 30-06. I loathe that 3006. My STW is a Win Model 70, stock just fits me well and recoil isnt bad at all. My son at 14 shot it a bunch and likes it.


-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

You guys look at ballistics for the 300 prc? A 2k yard rifle would be fun to have


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Ray said:


> You guys look at ballistics for the 300 prc? A 2k yard rifle would be fun to have


Just shot mine today. It was fun to say the least. Tack driver. First time shooting it. Only put 20rd thru because ammo isn't cheap and I only have so many boxes. Did keep my brass though in case I getting into reloading or if I can find someone to reload for me as that would be a great learning opportunity and Segway into loading myself.

Also right now Hornady is the only factory load (and they are **** good factory loads) for 300 prc. 212gr hunters and 220gr match. I am only shooting 212gr right now. There is a store online that is doing custom loads for it that I may try except they are charging a good bit for it.

I sited in at 50 (Morgan Range required it) and then went over to the 300y range to actually get my 100y site. Only had 3 bullets left and told them to stick it out to 300y. At 300y I will need to adjust ABOUT 2MOA. I say "about" because I tried 3 right off the bat and was shooting slightly high. It might actually be a little less than 2 but with 3 bullets I couldn't put in enough testing and my shoulder was getting sore anyways.

What I do know is right now my max range for next weekend will be about 250y as that will definitely put me in a kill shot no matter what.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Brettski7 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > You guys look at ballistics for the 300 prc? A 2k yard rifle would be fun to have
> ...


What gun did you get???

I was thinking one of those would be fun just for slinging bullets a lot of way without any intention of taking game..... But man that barrel life is going to be SHORT!!!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

ALSO, I was in Walmart today and noticed they had .308, .270, and .30-06 cartridges in a solid copper version of federal and Winchester's cheap ammo. They we're $22 and $26. Just in case anyone is interested in cheap mono ammo


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

rtockstein said:


> What gun did you get???
> 
> I was thinking one of those would be fun just for slinging bullets a lot of way without any intention of taking game..... But man that barrel life is going to be SHORT!!!


Got the Xbolt Hell's Canyon Max Long Range.

This gun will last me my lifetime probably. I'm not planning on shooting it every weekend or anything. I'll shoot it some for some long range fun but that will be rare. It's intended use is for hunting as it will take any big game I will ever hunt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Brettski7 said:


> rtockstein said:
> 
> 
> > What gun did you get???
> ...


I've been looking at the Bergara wilderness ridge, trying to decide on the caliber. I'm thinking either 300 win mag, 300 prc or 28 Nosler


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

https://www.bergara.online/us/rifles/b14wilderness/wilderness-ridge-rifle/


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Anyone looking for .22 ammo?


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Brettski7 said:


> rtockstein said:
> 
> 
> > What gun did you get???
> ...


That's awesome. I like those xbolts.

I'm working on burning out the barrel in my '06. It's going to take me awhile haha


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Ray said:


> Brettski7 said:
> 
> 
> > rtockstein said:
> ...


Those look nice too. If I ever get another gun that's not a Tikka, I think it would probably be a bergara.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

rtockstein said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Brettski7 said:
> ...


Those tikkas are nice, I've been looking at those a bit too


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Ray said:


> rtockstein said:
> 
> 
> > Ray said:
> ...


I think the quality is incredible for the price. I hope their quality department never slips like Remington has. I'd always been a Remington fan and was so excited to get that American wilderness rifle for my first centerfire gun! Until I read about all the QC issues. Then I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Ray said:


> Anyone looking for .22 ammo?


.22LR?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Brettski7 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone looking for .22 ammo?
> ...


Yes sir


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

rtockstein said:


> Those look nice too. If I ever get another gun that's not a Tikka, I think it would probably be a bergara.


I considered Bergara but the one I was looking at was heavier to start. Mine is below.

I think I'm done with hunting/long range type rifles though. I'm starting to build now. 300blk ISR. Then maybe build a 6.5 in the creedmoor or PRC again. And then maaaayyybbee an AR10 in .308. Then I'm looking at the Citadel Boss-25 12ga.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Ray said:


> Yes sir


Yes actually.

Also anyone live close to Clearfield that does any reloading?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Brettski7 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Yes sir
> ...


I'll PM you. If anyone else wants the info, let me know.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Brettski7 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Yes sir
> ...


I'm in Sandy, so not really close, but I occasionally shoot at Lions range in bountiful.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ray said:


> Anyone looking for .22 ammo?


Hxll no... I bought a few cases when the last ammo run ended. I highly recommend everyone do this when this current run ends. Its just too cheap to not buy a couple cases then never worry about it again.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone looking for .22 ammo?
> ...


Agreed, I think a person should always have a minimum of 2k of it at any given time.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Ray said:


> Agreed, I think a person should always have a minimum of 2k of it at any given time.


I'm only buying it for my kids to shoot. I inherited my grandpas old lever action 22 that I used to shoot growing up as a kid every time we visited. So passing that tradition down to my kids. But few thousand rds won't hurt I guess.

Right now I'm starting to focus on some 223 and 243 ammo for the Savage Youth models we have. Just need a couple more boxes of 243 then I'll start trying to find 223.

I'm keeping brass from the 300 in case I get into reloading or find someone close that may want to help me out. I'd buy the dies supplies etc of course.

Then when I get the 6.5 and 300blk built will need those.....yea I'm thinking I just need to get into reloading. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The difference in "cheap ammo" and reloads is huge!! 


I hit Lee Kay Friday morning to see what my 308 wanted to eat. I'll say this much, Remington 150gr core lock (Green Box) best grouping at 100 yards was 3" for 3 shots. 


Up next was the reloads. Hornady Brass, 150gr. Nosler Accubond, 42.7gr. TAC, Federal Match Primer and seated .10,000 back of OAL. Three shot group you could cover with a nickel. 


I should have taken a pic of the target, but tossed it.


----------

